# open de deur / doe de deur open



## Maxzi

Dag allemaal,

I've no more Dutch grammar book and wonder one thing about the use and the difference between 'open/doen open' : 
I could have heard and seen that most time we would say 'doe de deur open - doe/draai de kraan open - doe de raam open' in Dutch. Is it wrong to simply say 'open de deur - open de kraan'? (I choose imperative tense in my example)

Dank u wel voor uw antwoord,

Max


----------



## AllegroModerato

It is not incorrect. But as you yourself have pointed out, it is not as common.


----------



## Maxzi

Thank you very much for your help and confirmation.


----------



## petoe

In fact we have two different verbs here: 'openen' and 'opendoen'.
Personally, I prefer 'openen' to 'opendoen' but they mean the same.
Met de kraan zou ik misschien eerder zeggen: de kraan open*draaien.*


----------



## Couch Tomato

"Open de deur" is niet fout, maar "doe de deur open" is iets dat je vaker zou horen.


----------



## Lopes

Ik zou nooit zeggen open de deur of open het raam, of 'ik opende de deur'.  Het wordt denk ik meer gebruikt bij de figuurlijkere betekenis, als in 'hij opende een winkel'. 

De kraan zou ik trouwens zelf 'aan' doen, maar dat is een beetje off-topic


----------



## Peterdg

Lopes said:


> Ik zou nooit zeggen open de deur of open het raam, of 'ik opende de deur'. Het wordt denk ik meer gebruikt bij de figuurlijkere betekenis, als in 'hij opende een winkel'.


 Akkoord. In spreektaal wordt "open de deur" niet gezegd maar ik denk dat het wel regelmatig voorkomt in schrijftaal.



> De kraan zou ik trouwens zelf 'aan' doen, maar dat is een beetje off-topic


Ugh?

Wij draaien of doen de kraan open (of toe).


----------



## Couch Tomato

De kraan aan doen vind ik niet logisch. Een kraan heeft namelijk twee van die draaidingen voor warm en koud water waarvan de naam mij nu ontglipt. Je draait een kraan dus open. Een televisie kun je wel aandoen.


----------



## Couch Tomato

Peterdg said:


> Wij draaien of doen de kraan open (of toe).



Volgens mij bedoelt Lopes, bij nader inzien, dat hij een ander soort kraansysteem heeft, misschien één waar hij op een knopje moet drukken om het water eruit te laten komen.


----------



## Lopes

Nee hoor, waar ik vandaan kom doen we de kraan aan, niet open. Heeft niets met het systeem te maken.

We doen ook de douche of het gas aan trouwens.


----------



## Kabouterke

Just FYI, the same goes for the opposite "sluiten" and "dichtdoen/toedoen"

"Ik sloot de deur" is not very common.
"Ik deed de deur dicht"  or "ik deed de deur toe"  is much more common.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Couch Tomato said:


> De kraan aan doen vind ik niet logisch. Een kraan heeft namelijk twee van die draaidingen voor warm en koud water waarvan de naam mij nu ontglipt. Je draait een kraan dus open.


Dit zijn knoppen .



Couch Tomato said:


> Een televisie kun je wel aandoen.


Bij ons _zetten _wij de TV aan.



Kabouterke said:


> "Ik sloot de deur" is not very common.


Ik interpreteer dat als de sleutel omdraaien, afsluiten dus.



Couch Tomato said:


> "Open de deur" is niet fout.


Op_en de deur_ komt volgens mij onvriendelijk over, als een gebod.



Lopes said:


> We doen ook de douche of het gas aan trouwens.


Is dit algemeen zo in Nederland? Zou bij mij zelfs verwarring scheppen welke handeling ik moet uitvoeren.

Groeten Herman.


----------



## Kabouterke

NewtonCircus said:


> Dit zijn knoppen .
> 
> Bij ons _zetten _wij de TV aan.
> 
> Ik interpreteer dat als de sleutel omdraaien, afsluiten dus.
> 
> Op_en de deur_ komt volgens mij onvriendelijk over, als een gebod.
> 
> Is dit algemeen zo in Nederland? Zou bij mij zelfs verwarring scheppen welke handeling ik moet uitvoeren.
> 
> Groeten Herman.



To say "to turn the key and lock the door" you say "Ik heb de deur afgesloten"  or "ik deed de deur op sloot."   That's not the same as "Ik deed de deur dicht/toe" or "ik sloot de deur."


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag Kabouter,



Kabouterke said:


> To say "to turn the key and lock the door" you say "Ik heb de deur afgesloten" or "ik deed de deur op sloot." That's not the same as "Ik deed de deur dicht/toe" or "ik sloot de deur."


You are obviously right. However, language is complex and words do not always mean what they are supposed to mean. 

If somebody would tell me o_m de deur te sluiten _at 10 o’clock in the evening I would interpret this as if I have to lock the door instead of close the door. Maybe this is wrong but I think most people would do so.

Groetjes Herman


----------



## Couch Tomato

Kabouterke said:


> Just FYI, the same goes for the opposite "sluiten" and "dichtdoen/toedoen"
> 
> "Ik sloot de deur" is not very common.
> "Ik deed de deur dicht"  or "ik deed de deur toe"  is much more common.



"Ik deed de deur toe" heb ik nog nooit gehoord in Nederland. Voor mij betekent het niks.

"Ik sloot de deur" is prima, maar het doet mij denken aan het op slot doen van een deur en niet per se de deur dicht doen.


----------



## Peterdg

Couch Tomato said:


> "Ik deed de deur toe" heb ik nog nooit gehoord in Nederland. Voor mij betekent het niks.


Je moet echt eens op bezoek komen in België.


----------



## Couch Tomato

Peterdg said:


> Je moet echt eens op bezoek komen in België.



Is "toe" dan een ander woord voor "dicht" in België? Kun je dat ook in andere zinnen gebruiken?


----------



## Peterdg

Couch Tomato said:


> Is "toe" dan een ander woord voor "dicht" in België? Kun je dat ook in andere zinnen gebruiken?


Inderdaad, in zoverre zelfs dat ik zou durven zeggen dat "dicht" in de spreektaal nauwelijks gebruikt wordt (in de betekenis van "gesloten" dan toch; edoch wel in de betekenis van "niet veraf", maar dan meestal als "dichtbij" of "dichter").

"edoch": prachtig woord toch


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag Couch Tomato, 



Couch Tomato said:


> Is "toe" dan een ander woord voor "dicht" in België? Kun je dat ook in andere zinnen gebruiken?


Niet alleen in België, ook in Nederland.

http://synoniemen.net/index.php?zoekterm=toe

Ja, alles met een deksel gaat toe. 

Groetjes Herman.


----------



## Couch Tomato

NewtonCircus said:


> Dag Couch Tomato,
> 
> Niet alleen in België, ook in Nederland.



Niet waar ik woon.


----------



## Kabouterke

Couch Tomato said:


> Niet waar ik woon.



Dat klopt... ik het algemeen komt het inderdaad vaker voor in het zuiden van het land, beneden de rivieren


----------



## Henry Skinner

Dat doet de deur dicht! 

groet,
Henry


----------

